# Any recommendations on a good quality tv mount that won't break the bank?



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a Samsung 52" LCD tv that I need to mount on my wall but I need to to be able to be pulled out from the wall and to be able to angle side to side. The mount pattern is 400x400 if any one has any experience with quality mounts at a good price please let me know
Sent from Tapatalk.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Interion wall mounts for a mid-level option. Peerless is my recommendation if you don't mind dropping $200+. What you're looking for is called a full motion articulating wall mount.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!




...you're welcome


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

Parts-express too: 

TV MOUNTS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Loudy said:


> Parts-express too:
> 
> TV MOUNTS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


x2 this is what i would go with


----------



## DR34M 7H3473R (Feb 25, 2008)

ousooner2 said:


> HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monoprice is daBOMB!


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I 3rd parts-express...got my mount from them for $25 and it is BEEFY lol


----------



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

I ended up getting this one from amazon. It's a cheetah mount and it was only $80 ish shipped.























Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

as long as your happy.

cant believe u passed up a beefy $25 one by a great company though


----------

